# is it a warre hive



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

I am making frames for my warre hive, is it still considered a warre hive?:scratch:


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

It is considered a modified Warre.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

If you have a older copy of Warres book that describes his full frames and you make it accordingly it's still a Warre. A lot of Warre hives in France are sold with frames.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephenpbird said:


> If you have a older copy of Warres book that describes his full frames and you make it accordingly it's still a Warre. A lot of Warre hives in France are sold with frames.


I have Warres and have struggled along for 4 years, if I'm keeping them I am modifying the with frames. I watch Benard's videos but it does not work quite like that for me. I think
you need a mentor who has kept them to be really good wit them.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What's the current thoughts in the Warre community about treating for varroa? Do you have to be treatment free to be a "true" Warre keeper or are some treatment types considered acceptable?


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I have some Warre hives that I don't treat, but if I did I'd still call them Warre hives. I don't have much trouble with the lack of frames, but occasionally one will give me a hard time. I have good luck using wax starter strips to get very straight and consistent comb. Then when removing the combs I use an 11 inch filet knife to quickly cut each side attachment. This takes literally seconds. Sometimes it's quicker than prying my lang frames, sometimes it's not. To me difficulty with this process seems to depend on how much propolis they have used in the top bars. Nearly of my combs are straight enough to go in any other box if I need to do some adjustments to the hives.


----------



## flapbreaker (Nov 7, 2015)

I would like to modify mine. I don't have trouble with straight comb but the bees attach the comb to the top of the bars in the box below. If i need to check a box or move them I'm breaking comb. It's a huge mess. i don't understand how other's don't have this same issue.


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

Something I read somewhere that seems to work is to let them finish the combs in the bottom box before nadiring another box. You can tell when the combs don't have that pointy look on the bottom anymore. After combs are rounded on the bottom I haven't seen them add to it. I'm sure if I had more than 4 years under my belt that may not be true. I only get side attachments. I'm not against frames, but I just haven't found them to be necessary. It's possible I've just been lucky so far.


----------



## flapbreaker (Nov 7, 2015)

You bring up an interesting point. I started the season with two empty boxes. they started builiding in the top box attaching the comb all the way down to the top of the bars in the lower box. Maybe my problem is I should have started with one box and don't nader until they're done building the comb. I just thought that one box would be too cramped but I'm new.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

flapbreaker said:


> If i need to check a box or move them I'm breaking comb. It's a huge mess. i don't understand how other's don't have this same issue.


It normally does not happen unless you super a box, place it on top, then it almost always happens. Use a garrote to cut the boxes apart. Much less mess.


----------



## RBK (Apr 2, 2016)

flapbreaker said:


> I would like to modify mine. I don't have trouble with straight comb but the bees attach the comb to the top of the bars in the box below. If i need to check a box or move them I'm breaking comb. It's a huge mess. i don't understand how other's don't have this same issue.


Have you attempted using the wire/fishing line method of cutting the comb between the boxes before removal?


----------

